# Gun camera footage with an unusual 'victim'



## stona (Apr 19, 2014)

Jump to 4.09 to see one of the Luftwaffe's wonder weapons in allied sights.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=je_EYjcK8Bw_

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## kettbo (Apr 19, 2014)

the guy at 4.30 is down in the weeds!

there is a vid somewhere, think you can find it searching 'Kit Carson' that shows a Do335


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 19, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you for sharing that link Stona.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 20, 2014)

Good stuff Steve.


----------



## derek45 (Apr 20, 2014)

At about 00:58 is looks like they are trying to destroy a *Boeing B-17 Bomber* on the ground.


----------



## Lefa (Apr 20, 2014)

3.49 Mosquito
0.55-1.51 B17


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2014)

Good video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stona (Apr 21, 2014)

Pathe has up loaded its entire film archive to You Tube. Many hours of fun to be had with that 
Steve


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks Steve!


----------

